# has she gained???????



## funnyman223 (May 25, 2006)

ok guys i have this friend and she went to college this year i i think she put on some weight...here are some before and afer pics...you be the judge!!! The first two are befores and the last two are afters!!!
View attachment n70700768_30049167_8337.jpg


View attachment before 1.jpg


View attachment after 1.jpg


View attachment after 2.jpg


let me know!!!! you can IM me at crocodile42386 too!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

Does she know you put these pictures up?


----------



## funnyman223 (May 25, 2006)

yup...what do you think about em


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 25, 2006)

I wouldn't tell you. Dude, I just think posting pictures of someone else is rude, if not bordering on infringing on her privacy.


----------



## Adrian (May 25, 2006)

It is very typical for first year young ladies to gain fifthteen pounds in their freshman year of college.

Adrian


----------



## NFA (May 25, 2006)

I believe there is another board for this topic.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 25, 2006)

I don't get it - this is something I _never _understood about this site. Why the hell does it matter if we (or anyone else) thinks she gained? Friggin' *ask* _her_. 

I'm willing to bet that whatever her weight - she'd kick your ass if she knew you did this. So would the other two girls pictured. There was NO need to show their faces. 

And yeah - can this be moved to the WB please?


----------



## mossystate (May 25, 2006)

This stuff is always just plain creepy.


----------



## Seth Warren (May 25, 2006)

If you can't tell, then you don't deserve to know. And, echoing some above posts, a better question would be, "should I really be posting other people's photos online when it is questionable as to whether or not I got their permission to do so?"

Creep.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 25, 2006)

...overly exhuberant punctuation (GAINED????????? IM ME!!) and you have someone you want to tie to a chair and play Enya to until he just....calms.....down.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

Really, the photo-posting issue aside, I think this guy is just excited about his hobby of fat women and he wants to talk about it. It's objectification of that which interests us b/c it's...well, it's fun to talk about that. Like me, posting photos of beads* and saying: does this one look bluer than the other one? Would you call it cobalt or sapphire? Huh? Which one? 

I mean, I wouldn't get a boner over it, but that's b/c it's a bead. I still get plenty excited. 


*I make jewelry


----------



## RedVelvet (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Really, the photo-posting issue aside, I think this guy is just excited about his hobby of fat women and he wants to talk about it. It's objectification of that which interests us b/c it's...well, it's fun to talk about that. Like me, posting photos of beads* and saying: does this one look bluer than the other one? Would you call it cobalt or sapphire? Huh? Which one?
> 
> I mean, I wouldn't get a boner over it, but that's b/c it's a bead. I still get plenty excited.
> 
> ...




Good point...I spaz out talking about velvet....:wubu: 

Hmm....you are nicer than me....and I would bet seeing you with a boner would be something indeed.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

funnyman223, all you gave us so far is a "yup" to having her permission.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Good point...I spaz out talking about velvet....:wubu:
> 
> Hmm....you are nicer than me....and I would bet seeing you with a boner would be something indeed.



I am just honestly trying to be a better, happier person of late, so I'm trying to take things in stride.You'll note I never really reply to Vince or the other people with whom I don't feel in step. A few jokes or whatnot, but no long debates. Not into it. And I just think this dude wants to show his buddies his new baseball card/matchbox car. Do I love it? No. But...eh. 

And I have...5 boners, I think.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 25, 2006)

I guess I understand it too a point.It is sort of creepy.I just hope she knows about this.Like a previous post said "Why not ask her?"
If you're that curious just ask.Honesty is still the best policy.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 25, 2006)

> And I have...5 boners, I think.



Ok..you are funny all the time....and then every once in a while you say something that nearly makes me spit at the screen because the funny gets me by surprize and makes me choke...

You are dangerous!

Sugar..you need to write. Have you even thought about writing humour essays, or anything like that?

As to Vince, good lord....gotta be the Most. Passive. Aggressive. Writer. Ever. Let's hope that in person he is much much better than he comes across as here....

I think you are handling it the best way....I tend to stomp rather than ignore....I think ignoring would do me some good.

Now if only I cold change my name...


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Ok..you are funny all the time....and then every once in a while you say something that nearly makes me spit at the screen because the funny gets me by surprize and makes me choke...
> 
> You are dangerous!
> 
> Sugar..you need to write. Have you even thought about writing humour essays, or anything like that?



Well thanks. I write academic stuff--haven't ever really tried anything else. I don't know...I guess I think my humor is situational/conversational? I don't have a clue what I'd write an essay about.

Anyway, my boner line wasn't funny. I counted up the pals I have in my bottom-of-the-closet box. 

I have had to heimlich (normally i can spell that but it looks wrong now) a few friends, and i've made a few others pee their pants. I blame weak bladders in the 2nd case.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> *I make jewelry



You really need to post some pics of your Jewelry. You do really nice work.


----------



## Jes (May 25, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> You really need to post some pics of your Jewelry. You do really nice work.


You're sweet, booboo. But I have already! When we all posted about our talents (painting and photography and whatnot).

I sent some to redvelvet and i hope she'll take a look.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> You're sweet, booboo. But I have already!



Well, post more dammit! I never tire of looking at your work. Good stuff.


----------



## RedVelvet (May 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> You're sweet, booboo. But I have already! When we all posted about our talents (painting and photography and whatnot).
> 
> I sent some to redvelvet and i hope she'll take a look.




I did I did! It's too good for my site....it needs to be in a museum store, or gallery, or such..

I wrote you back saying the same.

BE_YOO_TI_FUL

I want a blue and green one....bad.

Wee!...lookit me highjack dis here thread!


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I did I did! It's too good for my site....it needs to be in a museum store, or gallery, or such..
> 
> I wrote you back saying the same.
> 
> ...


Everyone, help me convince Ms. Jhone to carry a page of my stuff on her site temporarily, as a kicky new idea. Everyone make sad faces and puppy dog eyes at her 'til she says yes. Then pay her site even more visits and buy heavily from her. 
*droopy face*


----------



## DrFeeder (May 26, 2006)

I think so. Maybe 10 lbs?


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 26, 2006)

yes, it looks like she's gained a little bit. even if she hasnt, she's very beautiful.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 28, 2006)

I'd echo most of what the others have already said (she's beautiful as she is, so why change her? do she and her friends know you've posted their photos on this forum for all the world to see? etc.) and add:

Weight gain is well and good if it's something you both want.

Whenever I see an FA with a thin girlfriend who wants her to gain weight, I think about all the wonderful but lonely BBW out there. All things being equal, wouldn't it make more sense to have a girlfriend with a generous supply of soft warm cuddly body fat ready-made?

It would be like my university years when some of my non-FA boyfriends wanted me to lose weight. Luckily a great guy fell in love with me as is. Must have been a good match -- our 24th anniversary is tomorrow. :smitten:


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 1, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Whenever I see an FA with a thin girlfriend who wants her to gain weight, I think about all the wonderful but lonely BBW out there. All things being equal, wouldn't it make more sense to have a girlfriend with a generous supply of soft warm cuddly body fat ready-made?




I think a lot of the guys out there who find larger women attractive feel like they're helping make other women more attractive if they can get them to gain a little bit of weight. After all, there are probably quite a few skinny gals out there who would actually have a less stressful and more enjoyable daily life if they weren't so brainwashed that they'll look "ugly" if they gain weight.

It could also be perceived as "doing one's part" to help eliminate the big differences in size of various women - thereby making the BBW's more accepted in society. (Kind of idealistic/utopian, perhaps ... but then again, countries like the U.S. and England do have a documented trend towards the average size of people getting bigger.)


----------



## Frogman (Jun 2, 2006)

^I agree with tjw1971.

But in answer to the original question, it looks like she may have put on 10 pounds.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 2, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Whenever I see an FA with a thin girlfriend who wants her to gain weight, I think about all the wonderful but lonely BBW out there


I inturn feel sorry for the man for not standing up to societal pressure. I also realize that most everybody capitulates to societal pressure in one form or another. I eat salad rather than deal with the 'flak' of opening the refrigerator and drink blue cheese salad dressing from its container!
Sue, your thought process is more logical than mine on this topic.



TallFatSue said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to have a girlfriend with a generous supply of soft warm cuddly body fat ready-made?


Well yes, that is logical. One thing that some of us FA's experience is that while loving BBW's..... many of us feel a form of excitement at watching our loveone gain weight.
When I married (06/65) my wife was a BBW but, as she grew I just loved it. That aspect injected an element of 'lust' or excite into our relationship. I discovered that while I loved BBWs, I found SSBBWs even more attractive!!!
After all, FA's are just men with all the strength and weaknesses.

Adrian


----------



## Placebo (Jun 2, 2006)

mossystate said:


> This stuff is always just plain creepy.


mmmmm ::nods::
agreed


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 3, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Whenever I see an FA with a thin girlfriend who wants her to gain weight, I think about all the wonderful but lonely BBW out there. All things being equal, wouldn't it make more sense to have a girlfriend with a generous supply of soft warm cuddly body fat ready-made?
> 
> It would be like my university years when some of my non-FA boyfriends wanted me to lose weight. Luckily a great guy fell in love with me as is. Must have been a good match -- our 24th anniversary is tomorrow. :smitten:


for me (and others, im asuming) part of the fun is the journey, not so much the destination. its a big (no pun intended) fantasy of mine to see a skinny girl gain alot of weight. thats my $.02


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 3, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> for me (and others, im asuming) part of the fun is the journey, not so much the destination. its a big (no pun intended) fantasy of mine to see a skinny girl gain alot of weight. thats my $.02


If that's the case, nobody can gain forever, so my concern is what happens when the journey is over? 

On the other hand, I have a husband who married me as I was, who enjoyed my long slow gradual weight gain which kinda just sorta happened (I loooove to eat :eat2, and who still loves me after my weight inevitably leveled off and I stopped gaining.  

Go figure. After I reached 450lb I can eat anything and not gain weight.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 3, 2006)

I just find this whole thing odd. Unless she's a feedee or into gaining I seriously doubt she wants her pic thrown up here and analyzed by a bunch of strangers...especially about her weight which most women (fat or skinny) are practically phobic about.

Maybe this guy is on the up and up but I get the creepy vibe like the others have mentioned.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 3, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> If that's the case, nobody can gain forever, so my concern is what happens when the journey is over?
> 
> On the other hand, I have a husband who married me as I was, who enjoyed my long slow gradual weight gain which kinda just sorta happened (I loooove to eat :eat2, and who still loves me after my weight inevitably leveled off and I stopped gaining.
> 
> Go figure. After I reached 450lb I can eat anything and not gain weight.


after the journey is over, i'll hopefully have a fat and happy wife. 

as i said, this was a fantasy of mine. she wouldnt be gaining forever. and since its just a fantasy, it doesnt mean it'll come true. i would be very happy with a big girl. i just like seeing girls gain. :shrugs:


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 3, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> after the journey is over, i'll hopefully have a fat and happy wife.


Sounds like the kind of wife my husband ended up with. :wubu:


----------



## FitChick (Jun 3, 2006)

Your ladyfriend looks cutest in that baseball cap.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 4, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Sounds like the kind of wife my husband ended up with. :wubu:


your husband sounds like a lucky guy.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 5, 2006)

funnyman223 said:


> yup...what do you think about em




So you said to her "I think you have gained weight but I need another opinion so I am going to post your picture on an internet message board about weight gain and ask a bunch of stangers what they think?" Somehow I highly doubt that.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 12, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> part of the fun is the journey, not so much the destination.


Is the man willing to stand with her she gets to a size where mobility is an issue? It is one thing to watch a woman gain weight but, the issue of mobility and her functioning the way she wants as a woman is another. Being a mother is a job that gives no time off nor sick time. If gaining weight starts to affect her ability to function as a mother (chasing a toddler) well.... let us just say I want nothing to do with anything that would affect me being a father.




TallFatSue said:


> After I reached 450lb I can eat anything and not gain weight.


I am happy for you that your body reached an "equilibrium point."



TallFatSue said:


> nobody can gain forever, so my concern is what happens when the journey is over?


Maybe but, some people can gain to the point it virtually stops their lives. Being immobile to me does not sound like fun and that is where continuing weight gain goes.

Adrian


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 15, 2006)

Adrian said:


> Is the man willing to stand with her she gets to a size where mobility is an issue? It is one thing to watch a woman gain weight but, the issue of mobility and her functioning the way she wants as a woman is another. Being a mother is a job that gives no time off nor sick time. If gaining weight starts to affect her ability to function as a mother (chasing a toddler) well.... let us just say I want nothing to do with anything that would affect me being a father.


i wouldnt want her weight to affect her mobility, nor her being a mother. that comes first, way before what i want.


----------

